# Clicking noise coming from tire area.



## alexkarim (Jan 7, 2011)

First off I hope I posted in the right place, I didn't know if i shud post in suspension. my bad in advance if I offend anyone...

So my 2000 Golf GLS has been experiencing a very strange problem. I'm going to try to explain to you guys as best as possible so I can get accurate help. 

My " Front" " Right" tire has a constant clicking sound when in motion, the faster the car, the faster it clicks... If I put 5% braking power on the pads begin to guide the wheel in a direct straight motion and the ticking noise is no longer active.
looking at the front right tire on the lift, i see non torn CV joint, a relatively fair condition Tie Rod and little wheel play.
With the help of my Auto Teacher we went in circles and tried to see if any strange sounds would be present, no sir, neither in the left or right turning direction did we find anything unusual. Ruling out a bad CV joint( I believe) 
We've come to conclusion that it's probably a bad wheel bearing, but as I've done some research a bad wheel bearing seems to cause a more vibrating like sound rather than a click? I maybe wrong?

IN conclusion: Clicking sound coming from front right tire area while car is in motion, clicking sound is eliminated when pressure is applied to brakes. No torn CV Joints, stable tie rods, and lug nuts are properly torqued to 89 ft lbs...


thanks,
Alex :heart:


----------



## rubndub (Feb 9, 2008)

I wouldn't rule out a CV joint. A bad wheel bearing is more of a whirring noise detectable at higher speeds. To check the bearing lift the car, spin the wheel by hand, while holding the spring with the other. You are feeling for any sort of vibration travelling through the spring. Compare it with the other front wheel. There should be a noticeable difference if the bearing is warn. 
How much wheel play is there? Have either the cv joint/boot or bearing ever been replaced before?
Like I said, Don't rule the joint out just yet. 
Just my $0.02. 
Mike


----------



## alexkarim (Jan 7, 2011)

Found out the real problem. Took it to a wonderful mechanic, not stupid Pacific German. and they said that my brake pad was the wrong size and that it is milimeters off in size so it moves as the tire rotates causing a ticking sound. New pads, problem solved. No tick....


----------

